# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (De Lingewal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (De Lingewal)
Vluchtheuvellaan 6
Zetten

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (De Lingewal).*

----------


## shannastomphorst

Ongeveer een 14 jaar geleden werd ik opgenomen op de Lingewal in Zetten.
Ik zag het leven niet meer zitten en kwam op Gollem om tot rust te komen en voor diagnostiek.
Na 3 maanden zou ik weer naar huis mogen, maar helaas kreeg ik een verlenging van 3 maanden. Binnen die 3 maanden is bedacht dat ik naar gandalf moest gaan zodat ik een langdurige behandeling kon volgen.
Ik heb het idee dat ik er slechter op ben geworden, door 1,5 jaar opgenomen te zijn in mijn pubertijd in een kliniek.
Ik denk dat ik daar zoveel heb zien gebeuren, waardoor ik gedrag ben gaan kopieren in een later stadium van mijn leven, omdat ik gewoon in paniek raakte op momenten dat ik mn leven weer in eigen hand moest nemen.
Nu gelukkig, na 10 jaar verdeeld in therapien en opnames, ben ik inmiddels 4 jaar gezond en gelukkig.
Ik heb er veel geleerd. maar mn ziek zijn is vooral ook in stand gehouden, omdat niemand heeft gezien wie shanna is en dat we shanna's ziek zijn zo in stand hebben gehouden.
Jammer, maar okee.

----------

